# Parvo - need positive thoughts please



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

We just adopted a GSD mix puppy from a rescue last Sunday evening. Friday night he started vomiting and Saturday he started having diarrhea. We took him to the e-vet Saturday night and they diagnosed coccidia. Sunday he acted far worse and stopped eating and became very lethargic so back to the e-vet we went. Tested positive for parvo. He was hospitalized there overnight and I picked him up this morning and he was hospitalized at my vet all day. We picked him before they closed to keep him home overnight and will return him to be hospitalized in the morning when they open. He is really not doing well. He's on metoclopramide, reglan, cephalexin and albon. They gave him iv fluids all night and all day. I've tried giving him water and he vomited that. Just sent dh out for pedialyte. His temp has been 101.8-102.0. He is just not looking good at all. Still won't eat, tried giving him canned I/D but he won't take it, not even when warmed up. I'm really worried that he won't make it. He seemed perkier this morning when I picked him up, but tonight he is just so out of it - not really even focusing on us. Just wants to sleep and when he stands he's really wobbly.

I attached a picture of the little guy, please send some healing thoughts to him he can use all he can get.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Poor Guy. Good thoughts going his way.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Sending healing thoughts your way!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Michelle, zooming healing vibes to that cute little pup.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh I hope he's ok! You can try giving him some meat baby food, like plain chicken or turkey, maybe he'll hold some of that down. His temp is within normal range, that's good, and if they sent him home they must have thought that he was stable enough to do so. Parvo is really bad, but that coccidia can take a toll on them too, hopefully it will clear up fast and he'll be bouncing off the walls in no time!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Hang in there, little Kuma. You are too cute to be so sick. Drink some fluids and take you meds for mom.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I took him home because my vet isn't staffed overnight and if he should not make it I didn't want him to pass all alone in a strange place. Called dh to get baby food too.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Michelle, I think liquids are more important than food right now. Food is important but now where near as liquids. Cephalexin is probably one of the worse ABX for decreasing appetite, very hard on the digestive system. But a very good ABX.

Val


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Poor little guy. Positive healing thoughts are on the way.








We'll keep all of you in thoughts. I hope he gets better for you.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Ill be keeping you guys in my thoughts. Poor little one, fighting something so harsh at such a young age! Such a cute little one too!

The Parvo outbreak has been huge up here in Michigan, I'm sorry to hear it's come down to Ohio too.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Sending lots of thoughts and good vibes your way. Maybe some puppy formula with an eye dropper. Not sure if he could have baby forumla


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Any way he can stay on IV fluids while he is with you ? He should really not be off of them at all. Because he is on them all day that is why he is perkier when you pick him up from the vet. Also find out from your vet when you should start giving him solid foods.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

MANY thoughts and prayers are being sent his way. Hang in there little guy.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Oh no! Poor baby!!! Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way tonight. Please keep us updated, I really hope he pulls through.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Prayers of strength and healing for baby Kuma. Maybe freeze some of the pedialyte and he'll lick the cubes?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

He could have stayed on fluids overnight with me, but they didn't send any home with me because she didn't think his iv would stay open all evening/night. He had 1000cc iv today and they felt that was enough until the morning when they were going to restart it. So we are just trying to get some fluids into him and hope he doesn't vomit them back up - just gave him his next dose of meds.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I know the emergency vet is very expensive, but is there anyway you can take him in for one more night with IV fluids?

You might also try dipping a new sponge in fluid and literally dripping it into his mouth.

Thank you for giving him such TLC.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and this little guy.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

This guide will REALLY help you when you have the puppy at home:

http://www.ambertech.com/parv/Parvo_Information_Self_Help_Guide.pdf


May breeders I know SWEAR by Parvaid for helping save Parvo pups.

If you can afford it I would have the Parvaid sent overnight so you can start it ASAP.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Are you able to syringe small amounts of food slurry (pedialyte is a good 'solvent') into him? a few mls every 15-20min is better than larger amounts hourly (most likely to trigger vomitting).

Best Wishes for all of you


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Get well quick Kuma!!! We'll be thinking of you.....


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Poor guy. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts to the little guy.

You can do Sub-Q fluids at home and I also have known people who saved pups with Parvaid. 

Hannah (pupresq) knows a lot about treating parvo as does Darcy from BDBH.


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

["quoteAre you able to syringe small amounts of food slurry (pedialyte is a good 'solvent') into him? a few mls every 15-20min is better than larger amounts hourly (most likely to trigger vomitting)quote."]

That was my thought too. Small amts will stay down better.

He sure is cute and he sure looks sick-what pitiful eyes.
Prayers going out and positive vibes.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Get well soon. That little cutie is in my prayers tonight.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

_*Zooming good thoughts your way*_


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

I just woke up and wanted to check in for any news. I hope the little one is doing okay.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I have heard good things about Tamiflu helping dogs with parvo.
Also, you may want to administer fluids subcutaneously as it is important to keep him hydrated.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Sending prayers for the little guy... he is adorable! Such a sweet little face.

Tanja


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

He's back at the vet's office. His gums are still pink. The vomiting stopped around 1:30am but his diarrhea got worse and it was just blood coming out. But he'd get up and paw and whine at his crate to let me know he needed to potty. I just cuddled him in bed the last half hour before we had to get him back to the clinic. He doesn't look good though. I have to go to work today so I'm not sure how functioning I will be while there. He just has to make it through this.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I hope he get better.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Rescuers in NC swear by blood transfusions.
I think the idea is to transfuse blood that has antibodies to the sick dog. They had very good experiences with that.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Kuma,

Please hang on.

MJ


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Sending out more healing energy to little Kuma.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

just checking in on our little angel.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh dear...poor little fella! Hang in there Kuma!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I have seen transfusions go both ways - one case where it definitely saved the dog, others where the dog had a bad reaction. For me, that's a last resort option but definitely something to try if things look at the end of the road. 

If you can afford it, I'd be leaving him hospitalized overnight so he can stay hooked up to IV fluids. He needs IV fluids more than just about anything else right now. If the clinic doesn't have him on IVs, you may need another clinic. IV fluids are critical to parvo survival. 

We've had good success with Tamiflu but only if given right after exposure or at the very beginning of parvo. Haven't seen as much effect if given later. Our clinic uses an anti-serum that seems to help a lot but again, we give that at the beginning. 

Typical parvo case can last 3-5 days of hospitalized active illness and the dogs often look absolutely horrific before they turn the corner and start to get better. If he's still making eye contact and giving paw or wanting out of his crate, I'd say he is actually doing pretty well (all things considered). I've seen puppies who were absolutely lethargic and non-responsive still pull through. 

The lack of interest in food is entirely normal with parvo and not something to worry about. The most important thing is just to keep him hydrated and let his body fight the virus.

While all this is going on, keep in mind that you, your husband, your house etc. are MAJOR sources of parvo contamination - which can be spread on hands, clothes, shoes etc, and does not require direct dog to dog transmission. The pup should be entering and leaving the clinic through a back or side door. You should be changing your shoes and clothes from anything that's touched him or been where he's been and avoiding any contact whatsoever with other puppies or young dogs. Definitely don't want anyone else to experience this heartbreak as well. 

Re the meds - That's not my favorite bunch of meds but none of them are bad. Our dogs are usually on metronidazole and I'm assuming the albon is for the coccidia. Reglan and metaclopramide are the same thing. That's for anti-nausea. He doesn't seem to be on an anti-diarrheal currently. 

Keep up updated and let us know how it goes! Sending all my best wishes to this little guy. Parvo sucks but it's beatable with good care! Crossing all fingers that this little guy is a fighter and will make it through.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts that this sweet little boy will turn the corner and start getting better soon. He is so cute and sweet looking.


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

Sending Hugs, Love and Prayer


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Came home, hoping for good news, Still thinking positive healing thoughts for Kuma


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

I hope your day at work went as well as it can, and the little one is getting is fluids. *hugs* from afar


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Checking up on the baby. How is he tonight?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Hows the baby doing? Keep us posted. Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Just wanted to check in om your little angel. I hope he is starting to feel a little better today! Sending lots of healing thoughts and prayers for your little guy.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Also checking in, hoping for a positive report!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Thinking about you and the puppy.

Are you ok?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

He's back at home again now and on IV fluids with us for the night as well. The meds he's on now are injectable reglan and cefazolin. Still no interest in food but he's alert and watches you. He keeps trying to get out of his crate when he needs to potty but weare keeping him in there to potty on puppy pads that can just be disposed of. He seems more uncomfortable now though, doesn't want to lay down just wants to sit up or wander around his crate. At the clinic he definitely watched what was going on around him. Still touch and go but I'm glad they sent him home this time with the IV fluids so I can keep that running. 

I did have them run a cbc and will have it done again tomorrow to see if there is any change. Everything is scary low though (but that's to be expected). Hopefully tomorrow will bring some good news - it will be day 5 of battling this.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am glad to hear he is hanging in.







Maybe his restlessness is a sign of energy returning? Thanks fo the pupdate. Prayers still on the way for Kuma


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: He keeps trying to get out of his crate when he needs to potty


that is a great sign








glad they sent him home with the IV


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I am also glad he is at home with an IV. And that he is alert! Thoughts coming at you!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I will be praying for your little one!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Poor little puppin! I HATE parvo..it's a horrible horrible thing. I'm hoping you little pumpkin comes through fine!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm happy he's still fighting...seems like he's regaining a bit of energy! Positive thoughts headed your way


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am also glad he is home with you and on IV. 

Sounds like you have a little fighter there in Kuma. 

Sending more healing thoughts your way.

Val


----------



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

Michelle, 
I did just what you are doing now with a foster puppy who came down with Parvo. After spending a Sunday night in emergency, I then spent a week driving back and forth to my vet everyday to drop her off, go to work and pick her up after work as they have no night staff. While she was in the emergency room they gave her some anit serum that pup-resq mentioned. My vet feels that is what helped her turn the corner. Additionally, she was kept on IV fluids the entire week. She was very sick for about 5 days and then turned the corner. I think I got about 13 hours of sleep that whole week but it was worth it. She was adopted by a wonderful woman who lives about 20 min from me. She grew into a little pistol and they love her to pieces.
Good Luck
Sue


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Poor sweet baby. I'm praying for him...


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

More prayers, hugs and kisses


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

No change yet. He's back at my vet. I called the local 24hr clinic about blood transfusions and they don't do them with parvo cases. He's still hanging in there but I would love to see some improvement.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Still keeping him in my thoughts. Hope you see some improvement when you pick him up tonight.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Update from the vet. He's blown the line on his one leg for the IV so they moved it to the other leg but if he blows that one he'll have to go to the 24hr clinic who can put in a jugular catheter. And now to make things worse he has aspiration pneumonia. He's very raspy sounding and coughing. They've got him comfortable and he's resting, but I don't know if this is all going to be too much for him. I hate to just stop now and put him to sleep, but I don't want him to suffer if he's just going to die anyway. He must weigh less than 5 pounds now. I think we are just going to transfer him to the 24 hr clinic tonight anyway instead of keeping him at home. I want to keep him at home because I want more time to cuddle him, but if his IV line were to blow at home it would take more time to get him to the clinic and he's not in any shape where he can afford to lose time. I am so incredibly sad that he's just not responding. He had twisted the IV line around himself at the vet this morning and just sat there with it wrapped around his body until they untangled him. That worries me, it's like he's not really in there much anymore. I hope I'm not doing more harm than good for him in dragging out this treatment, but I feel like he hasn't given up yet so I shouldn't either.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Michelle, this sounds so very difficult. My thoughts and prayers remain with you and this puppy.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Please keep updating.

I know everyone here is pulling for him and so glad you're giving him the best of chances to recover.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomMichelle, this sounds so very difficult. My thoughts and prayers remain with you and this puppy.


Mary Jane, too


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It sounds like he is reasonably active for a parvo puppy, having managed to wrap the IV line around his body.
Prayers going your way, hang in there, little guy, we are all pulling for you.


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

Prayers and sloppy doggy kisses from Kati who is also suffering from pnemonia









You are in my prayers


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Good thoughts to you and Kuma, Michelle. He is a fighter, but it sounds like a difficult battle.

However it turns out, you have done well by him, cared for him and let him know he is loved.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I picked him up from the vet and spent some time cuddling him. Then we took him to the Care Center (24 hr clinic) and have paid for him to stay there for the next 2 days/nights. Their protocol for treating parvo is more aggressive than my vet's. Wish I had known that on Monday, but I didn't. They are going to x-ray him to check for pnemonia and will run another cbc. Possibly will do a plasma transfusion based on his cbc results. They are also going to add some nutrition to his IV - dextrose and some vitamins. We had a very nice doctor talk to us, she doesn't think he's too far gone. I was frustrated today with my vet because it appeared they had already written him off. Dh called to check on him and the receptionist said he was fine and went to hang up on him (she's a newer employee). I called and talked to our doctor, but didn't get the impression they were really doing all they could. They hadn't been monitoring his temp, respirations or heart rate (and for icu type cases that should be done hourly). I asked for the x-rays and the cbc again and they didn't do either - that's why I'm having the Care Center do those things. They'd had him on dextrose fluids yesterday. When I picked him up he was on lactated ringers solution but it was expired since july - still charged me $18 for it though. I didn't catch that it was expired till we were home. 

Needless to say, once Kuma is better we will be looking for a new vet I think. I am not happy with how today went with them. If they had given up on him they should have said so and I would have taken him to the Care Center earlier. 

So that's the update for now. He's in very good hands and we will call to check on him before bed tonight. I did sign a dnr on him though because I don't want them to put him through resuscitation in his condition. 

I'll have to sit and add up all these vet bills - thank god for credit cards! I must say that I am extremely thankful that I have credits cards and a savings account that has enabled me to pay for whatever Kuma has needed thus far. I couldn't bear the thought of having to euthanize him simply because I couldn't afford to treat him. 

Just did a rough add up - we are up to $2400 so far including the 2 days (high estimate) at the Care Center. He is worth so much more than that to us - I'm willing to keep going as long as he seems willing to keep fighting.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Michelle sounds like he is in great hands right now. He sounds like a little fighter. Sending lots of prayers and good wishes for his quick recovery.

I would also be looking for a new vet. I know you must be stressed with him being so sick but we are all pulling for him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, I am glad to hear he is still fighting. It is too bad, when you really trust your vet and then find that you could have possibly had better results elsewhere. Still keeping Kuma in my prayers.
He is very lucky to have found you!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I saw his pic in the OP. He is SOO cute! I just hate that he, and your family are going through all this.









He is in my prayers. 
Your last report sounds positive. (the bills







that is horrid). There is CARE credit too. I think there is info on this forum.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Update from Care Center. No pneumonia - chest x-ray was clear and they also x-rayed his abdomen, no obstructions. So that's good. They've been pumping him full of fluids and dextrose as well as some vitamins. His last bm was still very watery but no blood in it - which I am taking as a positive sign as it has been very bloody since Monday. Still listless but responsive. Will check on him again in the morning. But now I'm going to try to get some sleep for the first time in a few days - I feel better that he is in such capable hands.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Michelle,

Thanks for taking such wonderful care of this pup.







We are all pulling hard for him. It sounds like he will be getting much better care now.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

This little guy found an angel in you.

Thanks for all your caring!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

The Care Clinic sounds wonderful - hopefully you're able to stop in & give him cuddles tomorrow & he'll give you some kisses









As for the expired Lactated Ringer's Solution, it has an expiration date for a reason, I'd overlook the clinic's use IF it were within a few days of the end date but, <u>3 months</u> is unacceptable - I hope you'll take them to task over this once you & Kuma are feeling better.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree with Alto on taking up the matter of the expired meds. What else was used that was expired?

As for Kuma, he sounds like he is a little fighter and he did find the right person in you to help himfight for his life. 

I'm wishing you and Kuma nothing but better roads ahead. 
My good thoughts are zooming to you.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Michelle,

I hope you and Kuma had a restful and restorative night.

Get better-little guy,
MJ


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Update again. The vet this morning said he looks a little better and seems more active - he's been wandering around the cage instead of just laying there. He also got some sleep last night and didn't seem to be as uncomfortable as he had been the night before. He's hopeful and said they have had really good luck with getting parvo puppies to recover. They are going to rerun his cbc this morning and see what his wbc count is. It will depend on that as to what his prognosis will be. If it is lower than the .66 it was the other day then he's not sure if recovery will be possible. But if it is at all higher than that then he will feel much more confident in Kuma's ability to get over this. He's still had no more blood in his stool so I am taking that as a huge step in the right direction - it'll mean his lining is no longer sloughing off. 

Yeah I'm very mad at my vet for how things have gone and next week I plan to let them know exactly that. It's not like the bag expired last month. They were also supposed to be giving him his Albon daily to treat the coccidia and now I have my doubts that they did that. Hopefully their lack of treatment (in my opinion) hasn't hurt him to the point where he cannot recover.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

COME ON WBC!!!!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I just looked it up online about using expired fluids:



> Quote: The use of expired materials without justification constitutes inadequate veterinary care under the Federal Animal Welfare Act. If scientific justification is provided, expired drugs (other than anesthetic, analgesic, and emergency drugs) may be used for non-survival procedures.
> 
> In keeping with recent federal guidelines all drugs and medical materials administered to any live vertebrate animals must be used within their expiration date. This includes fluids (such as saline & heparin) and materials (such as sutures).


So they broke a federal guideline. I feel like we lost almost an entire day of treatment because of them. He's in no shape to lose that much time.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm so glad this little guy is under your care, Michelle. It sounds encouraging and that he's feeling better. Keeping all fingers crossed that the bloodwork has improved. He's adorable!


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Ditto... what Kris said. He is in the best of hands! Saying prayers for the little guy... he is just so adorable. Thank you for keeping us updated and for taking such good care of him!! I can't stop checking this thread.

Tanja


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Come on little guy...YOU CAN DO IT!!! We're all routing for you here!!! Thank goodness this little one is with you Michelle as so many people would have given up on him. He remains in my thoughts and prayers. I'll be waiting and praying for a good update next time around.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Another update: he has thrombocytopenia (low platelets) and his wbc is .65 so it dropped a tiny bit. His protein is low and so is his sodium. His kidneys are functioning well though. Based on those numbers now the vet is very worried about his overall chances. He is adding a few new therapies to address these problems and they will likely run another cbc later today. We plan to go visit with him this evening. The vet is in fact surprised that his numbers were still so low because of how long he has been hanging on. I did give him the bottle of parvaid I had ordered but he doesn't want to use it until he has researched it. 

Wish I had heard better news, but he's still hanging on.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

What a fighter Kuma! (I love that name). 

Still sending prayers to that cute little guy! Hope this afternoon brings better news.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I keep asking the rescue I got him from if any other puppies from his litter are ill but she has been evasive about answering - just keeps saying that Kuma is in their prayers. I asked last night about getting his adoption fee refunded to go towards these vet bills and again her only response was that she is still praying hard for him. I find that to be a little strange that she won't answer any of my questions. I really don't think he contracted it while with us - he's only been in my backyard and to the vet once for his bordetella vaccine and at that time he was in his carrier the entire time other than when he was on the exam table. The previous owners of our home had an older Great Dane so I'm pretty confident that there was no parvo lurking in our backyard. He showed symptoms after he'd been with us for 5 days, usually it takes at least 7 days from my experience. I also find it odd that the rescue had another litter on Petfinder after I adopted Kuma and now they have no pets listed and there are no new happy endings - so did those puppies get parvo too? No idea, she's not answering any questions. I'm not in any way blaming her but if he got parvo while with her then she shouldn't take in any future puppies till she bleaches everything and I don't get the impression that she understands that he came to me with it most likely. I don't want any other puppies to get it. 

I've been bleaching my home and yards and throwing away toys and towels that he was in contact with. Washing everything else in hot water with bleach. I've kept my other dogs separate from the are that Kuma was in. Using Odo Ban on the carpet where he had been and bleach everywhere else. Hopefully I will have it all disinfected.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

St Frances needs to look down upon this puppy and give him a nudge in the right direction.

He's still receiving better care then he was at the vet. They are letting you know more often the results so it might seem more fearful, but did you even know a daily result like this from the other vet?

Come on little Kuma, you already have a fan club, we are all pulling our strengths of good thoughts and prayers to help you to get sronger.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Is this a reputable rescue? I seems that they should be not only happy to come forth with the information but willing to warn other potential adopters.

I don't blame her for the parvo itself, but I blame her for her lack of concern in informing. 
How can that be considered a rescue with concern for the well being of the pups?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I've found the infection period to be anything from 2-10 days. Puppies can definitely contract it at the vet clinic, even without being on the floor. If a vet or tech handles the pup and they're contaminated themselves or if any of the table surfaces are, that's all it takes. However, all things considered, it's also very possible he got it at the rescue. Do you know how long they'd had the puppies? Did the pups go to any adoption events? 

Letting them know what's going on is definitely important because if they've got parvo contamination they need to know that. I'm sorry to hear they're not being very responsive. How much vetting had your puppy had before he was adopted? 



> Quote: I've been bleaching my home and yards and throwing away toys and towels that he was in contact with. Washing everything else in hot water with bleach. I've kept my other dogs separate from the are that Kuma was in. Using Odo Ban on the carpet where he had been and bleach everywhere else. Hopefully I will have it all disinfected.


While your precautions at home are good, they are not going to result in a disinfected home. Parvo is just too hard to kill. If he pooped in your yard, your yard should remain a puppy-free zone for at least the next year. Diluting any areas he pooped with a hose can help reduce contamination but it won't eliminated it. There's no way to sterilize a yard unfortunately. In the house the virus dies more quickly, so that should be disinfected after about 30 days. Bleach hard surfaces etc, but the big thing is just the time period. 

Thankfully parvo rarely affects adult dogs, so if your other pets are grown ups and have been previously vaccinated, they are probably safe. 

ETA: I say "puppy free zone" but wanted to clarify - your house and yard will still be fine for Kuma himself. Once a dog has parvo, they are immune for life, so he's not going to be reinfected.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Michelle he is a little fighter and his number is down a little bit but I am sure he is trying to recover from the original care still. Once his body gets a good dose of the right meds he will feel better. 

The vet using expired meds is inexcusable, I would file a complaint regarding this. As for the rescue sounds kind of scary that they are just avoiding all of your questions. Hopefully none of the other pups are sick from it!

Still sending KUMA super healing thoughts!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

The rescue had the litter for 2 weeks when I adopted Kuma - at that time there was just him and one other puppy left, the others had been adopted the previous week. So some of them the rescue had only a week before the pups were adopted. He had one worming and 2 dhlpp shots, but one was given 9/18 and the other 9/22 so they were too close together to really count as two shots - I counted them as just one vaccine. That's all the vetting he had. I took him to my vet to get a bordetella and schedule his next dhlpp vaccine which was to be done this coming tuesday. 

My neighbor on one side has two adult dogs, the other side has 5 adult dogs and 4 puppies that are about 6 months old. I had asked her if any of them had parvo and she said no. They also had all their puppy shots and while they don't come into my yard her cats all do so there is the possibility of her cats tracking the parvo from my yard back to hers. Or there is the chance that there was a parvo puppy somewhere on my block and her cats tracked it into my yard. I can't get her cats to stay out of my yard and she won't keep them inside - I don't even know how many she has. At least 6 that I know of. So it is possible that he got it here if that happened. I don't plan to bring any puppies to this house/yard, but there isn't much I can do about getting her cats out of my yard. Luckily I have my yard partitioned so the zone he was actually pooping in is much smaller than my entire yard, but it could be tracked anywhere if the cats walked through it. 

I don't know of a better way to kill parvo in my yard other than bleaching it and giving it time. Controlling the cats from coming into my yard is next to impossible. Plus our yard backs up to woods so we have alot of racoons that travel through. 

I don't know much about the rescue - they are in Indiana and I found them on Petfinder. I consider my adoption fee ($100) to have been really high considering he had one worming and technically one vaccine - he came on a neuter contract. 

I didn't get daily updates from my vet - just them saying that there's been no change. 

Oh I really hope he makes it. I called in to work today sick just in case we got bad news today and so I could keep cleaning the house.


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

I will say an extra prayer for the baby and you!
God bless you


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Just wanted to say that I am so sorry you and Kuma have had such a nightmare and we are keeping all fingers and toes crossed here for you.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

A weird question - my mil has a wolf hybrid adult (high content wolf) and she doesn't think he's ever had a dhlpp vaccine in his life. She's been to our house and had seen Kuma last on saturday when he just started to get sick. Should she give a dhlpp vaccine to her dog or will the wolf part of him react badly to it? Kuma and Yoshi were not exposed to each other but if she had the virus on her from petting Kuma and then passed it on to Yoshi she went home she's worried that he will get it. Around here the vets will not touch wolf hybrids even though they are legal to own. I can't find any answers online and just don't know anything about wolf hybrids but I imagine he should be fine with a dhlpp vaccine.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

There's no problem giving a wolf hybrid the DHLPP vaccine and I would definitely do that since there's a good chance of cross contamination occuring if not already then in the future.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

How old is the wolf hybrid? if he's more than 2 & she takes him out & about, chances are he already has aquired immunity to the common dog diseases in your area - if he lives a very sequestered life, he may have little 'learned' immune response & a vaccine may be a good idea BUT I'd wait a full 10-14 days post-Kumo exposure before having it done: if he's already exposed, you do NOT want to add to his immune challenge by loading him up with more virus (unless you can get a chimera vaccine or killed virus vaccine - I would not give him an attenuated vaccine at this time).

If possible, I'd have him antibody titred to get a measure of his immune status; though if he is older than 7, antibody titre results may be very low regardless of his immunity ie as time passes with no 'challenge', levels of circulating antibodies drop: if the patient is exposed to a pathogen, immune reaction is triggered & voila, you get the circulating antibodies (which is the only immune response detected by titre tests).

So great to hear that Kumo is active (despite the low blood counts)


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I think Yoshi (the wolf hybrid) is around 9 yrs or so. He lives in a chain link pen and has his entire life. He's never been out in public ever. I'll have to assist her with giving him the vax because she can't hold him and give him a shot by herself. The only vax I can buy otc are the modified live 5 in 1 types. She's tried taking him to different vets before and they turn her away because he is mostly wolf - they won't see him. There's no way to get him titered because one no vet will see him around her and two she cannot afford it.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I get what Alto is saying but the latest we've gotten from the research is that you should go on and vaccinate a dog even if they've been exposed. We deal with this question a lot with puppies fresh from the shelter. There's a pretty high likelihood they've been exposed and we don't want to add to their immune burden or kick them into active disease but everyone we've talked to says it's better to go on and vaccinate. 

If his life really has been that sequestered he may not have immunity and if he gets parvo as an adult that can be really really bad.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Sending healing energies your way!!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Just checking in on the little guy..

Surely with all this positive energy coming his way - well I hope he beats this infection.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi pupresq 

is this research published in immunology journals or veterinary journals?
I agree that with regard to shelter pups (ie any high density animal housing), vaccines seem like the safest course; I just wish there was pressure being placed upon manufacturers to develop/supply more chimera vaccines ...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm on pins and needles as I follow this thread. I do think the rescue should return your fee so you can apply it to the Vet bills. Of course, we're not pointing fingers. We all know the dangers of Parvo and how it can spread. My thoughts and prayers remain with your little guy. I wish I had more to offer. 
Hugs


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

Sending prayers to St Francis of Assisi, and healing thoughts your way.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

We went to visit Kuma at the clinic for awhile. In my opinion he looks worse - he was barely responsive and just laid there. He whimpered when we petted him. He kept his eyes closed for the most part but when they were open they looked quite dull. He didn't seem to be in there anymore. They are going to try force feeding him overnight - he is the only hospitalized patient now so they have lots of time to devote to him. His cbc will be run again in the morning. They fear he may be getting septic - which would be really bad. His low platelets is an oddity, apparently that doesn't usually happen with parvo except in rare cases. This doctor has spent much of the evening researching what other therapies to try. The blood transfusion may come tomorrow based on that cbc. Right now he is still holding his own. Tomorrow we will evaluate where to go based on what he looks like and what his labs look like. If there is no progress and his labs still look bad I'm thinking of euthanizing him tomorrow night. I hate to do that, but he was so pitiful just whimpering when he was touched - you can just tell he is hurting. But the vets still feel he has a fighting chance so we are going to keep going and re-evaluate tomorrow. They are surprised that he hasn't rebounded by now. They have him on a wide variety of meds at the moment - plasmalyte, sodium chloride, dextrose, reglan and several others that I don't remember now. At least I feel comfortable knowing that they really are doing all they can and that they are planning what to do tomorrow already. 

That's the update. I was going to take a picture of him but when I saw how he looked I knew I didn't want to remember him that way if something were to happen.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG Im sorry








The poor puppy. He is in my prayers


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear he's not doing better. I guess all I can say is that I have seen puppies who were completely non-responsive and lethargic turn around, so where there's life there's hope. I will pray this little guy takes a turn for the better tonight.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Saying prayers for the little guy... hoping that he does turn around tonight and is better tomorrow. Bless you for all you have done for him... you are certainly his angel.

Tanja


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers coming to you that he does better overnight. Is it possible for the vet to give him a platelet tranfusion or is he only able to do the RBC's? I know in human medicine where I am, when traumas get blood transfusions, they get platelets and plasma for every 2 bags of red blood cells, mainly to keep the platelet count from dropping so they are able to still clot. Or maybe a clotting factor can be added?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Poor baby. We're all pulling for him!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I have no idea, they didn't specify - just said tomorrow a blood transfusion would be a possibility if his wbcs didn't come back up. She said once the wbcs start to rise the platelets will also rise on their own. Granted I don't know much about transfusions - in vet tech school they barely covered it and just said enough that you knew the basics and that you would find out the rest if you worked in a clinic that did them. So I'm really in the dark as to what a transfusion will do other than that it might provide new wbcs to enable him to start making more of his own. But there still has been no blood in his bms. I'm still hanging onto that as being the one bit of good news so far.

The rescue did respond finally that no adopter has contacted her about a sick puppy. Guess that means she didn't call them all herself but just waited to see if anyone contacted her. So far I have been the only one. I did think back that when we adopted him it was in an IHOP parking lot off the highway and her husband had him in the grass by the door so he could potty. It's entirely possible he got it there because that is the only patch of land his feet touched that was unknown in the entire time I've had him.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Kuma, little guy you need to keep fighting. You momma loves you so much but she needs you to give her a little more hope tomorrow that you will make it. So we are all zooming our very special healing vibes to you. So grab on to those when they land on you to make you stronger.

Michelle, you are being so strong and brave. I am going to send you a cyber shoulder to lean on and a big cyber hug. Don't loose faith just yet.

Val


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Thank you all for the wonderful support - I keep alternating between just crying my eyes out waiting for that bad phone call and just hoping that he comes through this. My daughter keeps wondering why mommy is crying but she's too young to understand any of what's been going on. I was far more confident in him surviving this before I saw him this evening - he just broke my heart the way he was laying there. 

But they are taking really good care of him - they even clipped away the fur from his behind and smeared a thick cream on him to protect his skin from all the diarrhea. It was obvious that they all really care about him and they've all been so gentle with him. I've not been to this clinic before since it's new and opened only this past spring I think. I know if the need ever arises in the future (hopefully not) that this will be the clinic I use for emergencies. 

I just really want him to make it. I want to see him grow up and become an old dog. He has such a great temperament - he's really been the perfect fit for us and I have hopes for all the things we could do with him as he grows up.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: spiritsmomI just really want him to make it. I want to see him grow up and become an old dog.


Me too


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thinking of you and Kuma. I hope he improves tomorrow. I can only imagine how heartbreaking it is to see him like that.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Good morning Michelle and Kuma,

My hope for better health is here for you.

MJ


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

They force fed him all night long and he kept it all down. Still doesn't want to eat on his own. The vet this morning was the same one from yesterday morning and in his opinion he looks brighter - he stands up in his cage and occasionally they get a tail wag from him. We plan to go see him tonight and extend his hospital stay most likely through the weekend. So now I feel better about going to work. They think he's been at the worst possible and can only go up from here, we'll see what the cbc says later this morning.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hi Michelle-

I have been following this all along. I think he is a smart little boy who has learned that eating = yuck. 

http://marvistavet.com/html/canine_parvovirus.html has a lot of good information. 

Hoping he is on his way up for sure!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm happy to read a positive report. Still sending out those healing thoughts!


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Thank you for the update Michelle.... I can only imagine how tough this is for you too... it's hard seeing them so sick. I'm glad Kuma is a little better today... and hoping that he is a little better every day. 

Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers!!

Tanja


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow - this little guy is a fighter. It sounds like maybe he's turned the corner, Michelle. Sending lots of healing thoughts to Kuma. He has a wonderful life ahead of him and I think he knows that so he's fighting extra hard.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I can't even bring myself to reading the latest updates...(tears keep forming) G-d please be with this pup and help him to heal.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just a thought, just two days ago he had been receiving expired medications....could he be having any type of additional response from that?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

What a tough little guy ... I hope it's going to get better for him from this point on.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What a fighter, your little guy is! And you too!
Prayers going your way...


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Michelle thanks for keeping us updated on his condition. He is a little fighter and I am hoping and praying that he grows up to be an old dog laying at your feet while you tell us about his latest antics.

Of course he might have a freezing cold butt if his fur doesnt grow back by winter, but I think he might forgive you if you can find him a little sweater or snow pants. LOL

I can only imagine how hard this has been on you, thank you for doing everything you have to help him. You are truly an angel!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Michelle,

Just another voice praising your courage and that of Kuma boy-I love my dog so much, let Kuma live to feel all you have for him.

MJ


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

that he has turned the corner. I too hold my breath each time I read an update!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Checking back in to see how little Kuma is doing and sending more healing vibes his way from my pack and I. He certainly does seem to have the will to live and that is a good sign. Seems he is trying his best to stay on this earth to get all the good lovin from you Michelle. (((hugss)))


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Better update - they did force feed him all night and most of today. He kept it all down. He isn't eating on his own, but he did drink some water that was offered to him. The tech asst said that he was barking at her earlier and walking around his cage. When we went to see him he was tired, but he sat up for us and his eyes looked much better. He looked right at us when we said his name each time. His platelets have tripled and his wbcs have doubled from .65 to 1.7. They are cautiously optimistic and don't want to get our hopes up because those numbers are still very low but they are better than they have been. I feel like if he has been surviving at the critically low numbers then anything higher than that has got to be better. We paid for two more days of hospitalization and the doctor actually said that if he keeps progressing as he has today then we could take him home sunday night - oh that would be so great! I was looking at the charges for the last two days and here's a run down of all the meds he's been on (compare them to the few he was on at my vet - along with the expired fluids)

Famotidine, Metronidazole, Plasmalyte, Hetastarch, Potassium Chloride, Dextrose, Metoclopramide, Gentamicin, Cefazolin, Albon, Panacur, and Sodium Chloride. They have run 3 cbcs, taken 2 x-rays, done a few blood glucose checks, and a renal profile. 

The doctor tonight said she was far more hopeful tonight than she had been when she left this morning. All of the people working with him have been great. Every time we stop in to visit him the doctor on duty comes to speak to us. Every time we call for an update we are transferred to the doctor on duty. At my vet it was usually just the receptionist saying "no change". 

I know I shouldn't get too excited because he's not out of the woods yet, but today was the best update from them I've gotten since this all started. Just the fact that he drank water on his own is encouraging. Maybe tomorrow he will eat on his own a little. But until then they are going to keep force feeding him. He still has had no blood in his bm. 

It's Desitin they have on his little behind - I recognized the smell. They didn't want his skin to get a rash from all the pooping he's been doing. 

Still wish I had taken him there to begin with instead of even messing around with my vet, but at least now he appears to be rebounding. I couldn't be more thrilled!


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I have been following this and am so happy he is hanging in there. I think it is wonderful you are still by his side pulling for him... many would have given up long before. I will be keeping you in my thoughts! 

(Don't be so hard on yourself about the first vet... you had no way of knowing!)


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Hopeful signs.

I have been thinking about this little guy a lot... pulling for him.

Keep the good news coming!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a nice update! Still in my prayers, but he is a fighter! And barking now, that is a great sign. I think he is on the road to recovery. You Go Kuma!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Love that he's barking and walking around in his cage. I think those are great signs, Michelle. Continued healing thoughts and prayers being sent to you all!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh gosh I just saw this thread and read the whole thing. I am so happy he is improving and hope to hear he is home tomorrow night. 

I will check back when I can.
















Kuma sounds like quite the trooper and it is wonderful that he has angels on his side.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Called to check on him again. Vet on duty says he still looks brighter than last night, tired but definitely brighter so basically the same as when we just saw him. He's not fighting them on the force feedings anymore like he was earlier - he didn't want to have the syringe stuck in his mouth and would flip his head all around to avoid it. They are feeding him CliniCare which is a liquid diet. He's accepted the fact that they need to pry open his mouth I guess and that they will do it whether he fusses or not. Still gets up and wanders about the cage. I think he's tired because they'd been force feeding him every hour last night so he didn't get much chance to really sleep. Will check on him in the morning again and go visit later on.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Excellent news!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's wonderful!!! He's such a fighter!!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Thank goodness!

Keep up the good work, Kuma-with any luck, you'll be safe at home soon.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Hurray! I'm so happy! This thread has me on an emotional roller-coaster, I can't even begin to imagine what it's like for you!
I've been thinking about this pup, hoping and praying he gets better. I'm so glad he's being a little champ!






























Keep the good news coming! Come on little guy, you can do it! You have a great home to get back to!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh that is al wonderful news.

I think there is a difference in a tired pup and a pup that is so sick it sleeps all the time. It does take energy to process the food they are giving him and sleeping is the body's way of healing. It takes all the energy it has to healing and not a lot left over for play, yet.

Sending more healing thoughts to Kuma, he still needs our energy to get back on his little paws.

Michelle, he sounds like a strong sweet pup.

Val


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Wonderful news!!! Looks like you got yourself a real fighter there. My thoughts and prayers remain with you both.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that he's perking up! I hope he continues to improve today.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Go Kuma. Come on, little man, you can do it!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Sending good vibes to Kuma, hope he perks up and feels better soon.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Checking in to see how Kuma is doing tonight. I hope he is home again.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

They ran another cbc this evening and great news! His wbc are back in the normal range and his platelets are almost normal! They still have not gotten him to eat on his own, but I saw him drink on his own when I visited. He actually felt good enough to fight them on getting his blood drawn that last time - squirming and whining! Looks like he can come home either tomorrow night or Monday morning. The vet even said she was excited by how he has responded finally. She hadn't had one look this bad with numbers as low as his had been for as long as they had been turn the corner and survive like this. He now has a parvo roommate, a bulldog pup that acts like there is nothing wrong with her - she only needed 1 day of treatment and is back to eating, drinking and barking her head off - she gets to go home tomorrow too. Looks like all the prayers have helped as our little guy is going to make it and become a parvo survivor! I will post more pics once he is home with us. Thank you all so much for all the support and healing energy - it all worked and I will have this little guy home very soon!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

So happy to hear this!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What wonderful news!!!







Can't wait to see pictures once the little tyke is back home! What a fighter!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes! What great news. This boy will have a wonderful life with you, He is one lucky pup to have you and your compassionate soul! look forward to seeing him in healthy happiness!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Way to go little Kuma fighter!!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Great news!!! 

Having a depressed appetite is pretty normal at this stage. Parvo does a real number on the whole digestive system. Hang in there and just make sure he stays hydrated and his blood sugar is steady with little snacks. When it comes back, it'll typically come back with a vengeance.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Terrific news Michelle! Can't wait to see pictures!! WAY TO GO KUMA!!!!!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Good for Kuma!!!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I really do think this board with it's powerful vibes have helped several dogs. I am so so happy for little Kuma and you Michelle. He sounds like a little fighter, so when he gets back on his healthy paws look out.

Val


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Such great news


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is FANTASTIC news!!!!!! Hope he continues to feel better and can come home soon. Thanks so much for not giving up on him!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

I am looking forward to seeing pictures of this youngster as he grows up strong and healthy


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

How is the little guy today???


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm so happy for you and little Kuma! I kept coming to this thread... being nervous. He is certainly a fighter and you must be happy is able to come home. I'm sure he will bounce back in no time now that he has crossed the hurdle.

So nice to hear good news! 

Tanja


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's wonderful news!!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

How great to hear our little Kuma is doing so much better, Michelle. 

He now has a fan club looking forward to watching him get strong and grow up healthy!


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Great news ! I am so happy for you !


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Michelle,

Bonnie is right about a fan club. Kuma has proven himself to be a real individual with a heart much bigger than a puppy ordinarilly has-so there are now people out in cyberspace who will always want to hear about him.

But let's be clear: he didn't give up because you didn't give up. I hope your team lasts a long, long time.

Mary Jane


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Mary Jane, couldn't have said it all better myself! 
I'm SOOO happy that he's made it through this!!!
WOOHOO!!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

He's crashed suddenly, started earlier today I guess. We went to see him and his gums are grey and he is not moving. They ran a hematocrit and it's dangerously low at 12%. His glucose is low at 60, his kidney values are increasing into the bad area. His blood pressure is low at 70. He is on his way out. The vets think either he has become septic suddenly or there is something else going on under the parvo which is destroying his red blood cells. We are doing a last ditch measure tonight by putting him on Baytril and doing a blood transfusion. He may well die overnight, they aren't sure. If he makes it through the night they will reassess him in the morning and then if he is no better we will have to euthanize him because otherwise it would just be dragging out what will happen. He simply will not survive this if these last two measures fail to improve him. I have no idea what happened and neither do the vets. Something went horribly wrong inside him. He did start having extremely bloody diarrhea again so there is a small chance that the low hematocrit/anemia is due to blood loss that way. If it is then chances are better. But septicemia kills them very quickly and they fear that is what it really is if it's not something unrelated to the parvo. No way to really know at this point. 

I am just in shock myself that he went this fast downhill when he seemed to be on the recovering side of all this. Why did all of this have to happen to him! He's held on for so long, I just can't believe that we are this close to losing him. The thought of the phone ringing at 2am tonight terrifies me because I know what they will be saying if that happens. 

Please just let him live.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh Michelle. I am so sorry. He's such a fighter and will be in my thoughts tonight.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Wow that hematocrit...but if it can, a transfusion will help. 










Hoping that it will.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: spiritsmom
> Please just let him live.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I hope he makes it.He will be in my thoughts tonight as well.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers to little Kuma.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Michelle,

We are pulling for him all over the world. There's some powerful healing energy going out from Buffalo tonight...please stay with us little Kuma. Hugs to you in this incredibly difficult time.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

We are all pulling for Kuma.

Whatever happens, you have done a wonderful job in giving him every possible chance.

I pray he makes it, but if he doesn't, I'm sure he'll await you at the bridge on a very comfortable soft patch of grass.

Will keep you as well as Kuma in my prayers.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG, I was hoping to read that he was prancing around at home tonight.
Hang in there little guy, you are such a fighter!
Prayers going your way...


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

OH Michelle, I wasn't expecting that. I wonder if he has bleeding in his tummy from all the Meds. If there is any chance this little fighter will make it.

OK we all need to send our best healing and strength thoughts to the little fighter puppy. Guys we can help.

Kuma little fighter we are all with you. Feel the strength and healing vibes everyone is sending you. If you can hang in there and fight little one I guarantee that you will be loved and cherished for a long time by Michelle and family and your cyber family will be there also. Fight little one, fight for the life that is waiting for you.

Val


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger
> Kuma little fighter we are all with you. Feel the strength and healing vibes everyone is sending you. If you can hang in there and fight little one I guarantee that you will be loved and cherished for a long time by Michelle and family and your cyber family will be there also. Fight little one, fight for the life that is waiting for you.


Come on sweetheart - keep fighting...


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Come on Kuma!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

PLEASE GET BETTER!
I WANT TO SEE SOME PICTURES OF YOU!
Im SO HEARTBROKEN THAT YOU ARE SO SICK!!!!!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Oh, Michelle, hugs to you for all you have done so far. What a battle for Kuma.

Hoping the transfusion will help. Whatever happens he has been held in many minds and hearts as are you.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Oh no







... I was NOT expecting this. I was so hoping he would be able to go home and we would hound you for pictures. I'm so sorry Michelle.






















We are all rooting for you Kuma. I hope and pray you start to feel better soon little guy. 
More healing thoughts and prayers for Kuma and his family.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: KShort
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger
> ...


_*Zooming thoughts east*_


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

OH NO.
























Thinking of you, pulling for you Kuma!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Get well little Kuma!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

OH NO!!!! I so hope he recovers. Come on Kuma!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Morning check on the baby and praying for the good news of his recovery.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Ditto what Jax said.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I wish I had seen this post earlier. I haven't read the whole thing yet but I can't say enough good things about Parvaid - it is something I will always have on hand whenever I have a litter or a puppy. There is also the option to treat with Tamiflu, which sounds very promising. 

http://vettechs.blogspot.com/2005/04/oseltamivir-is-there-new-treatment-for.html


http://www.ambertech.com/parvaid.php

Good thoughts to you and Kuma.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

The call came at 2:15 am that I had been dreading. She said that despite the blood transfusion his hematocrit had only gone from 12% to 16% when it should have jumped much higher than that. His glucose had dropped to 30 so she gave him a large bolus of dextrose to help keep him alive. I jumped in the car and got there in record time. His breathing was agonal and he was not focusing on anything. During the transfusion he had vomited a large amount of blood so the thought was that he either perforated or developed a gastric ulcer from the septicemia. Either way he couldn't fight those developments so I held him while she gave him the injection that sent him to the Bridge. In between breaths he was moaning and suffering so much. He slipped away very quickly and quietly. I am going back this morning to pay off his bill and pick him up to take him to the Pines Pet Cemetary for cremation. We put his collar around his favorite stuffed teddy bear that he had chewed the nose off of (it's been washed with bleach twice). 

I did have Parvaid, I ordered it and got it on Wednesday, but the vets did not know anything about it and preferred to stay with their proven protocol that saves parvo puppies rather than try something they did not know about. Kuma is only the second puppy his main doctor at the care center has lost to parvo. They have a great survival rate because of their aggressive therapies. So now I have a bottle of Parvaid that I guess I will donate to the local shelter if they treat parvo puppies. Hope it helps someone else. 

Hard to think that we had him exactly 2 weeks and he spent the majority of those 2 weeks in vet clinics fighting for his life. 

I hope he knows that I was there to hold him when he crossed the bridge. Everyone at the care center was upset about losing him, they'd all reall thought he was headed for home and recovery. It feels like a cruel trick that he felt so much better on saturday and got everyone thinking he had beat this horrible disease only for it to knock him down again. It's not fair. 

Sorry little Kuma, my brave fighter. July 27, 2009 - October 12, 2009. He got sick the same day (October 2) that I lost one of my dogs to peritonitis in 2000. He fought hard for 10 days. We are going to miss him so much.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm crying for you and Kuma, Michelle. I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my Kai suddenly and after only 5 months and it felt like someone had ripped my heart right out. After such a roller coaster with Kuma I can only imagine how you feel right now. 

Thanks for standing by this pup and holding and keeping him safe as he left this world. Please take good care of yourself.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am so sorry Michelle. He truly fought for you guys but his body just couldn't push through. What an adorable baby and such a heartbreaking loss.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm sitting here in tears, I just wasn't expecting to read such sad news.

My condolences to you and your family. I can't imagine how heartbreaking it must be to lose a baby like Kuma after he fought so hard to live.

Run free at the Bridge little Kuma!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so sorry Michelle. I was so hoping for a miracle. Maybe the miracle was that he got to know love from you before he had to leave.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Michelle, I am so sorry to hear this. He was such a fighter. At least he knew love in his short life. You did the best you could for him and he will be waiting for you.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I've been reading about your little bear and I am so so sorry to read that he's lost his fight. Know you and your pack are in our thoughts.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Maybe the miracle was that he got to know love from you before he had to leave.


That has to be the real consolation in this heartbreaking story.

Rest in peace, Baby Kuma.

Mary Jane


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear about your baby.
Hes somewhere where there is no pain anymore.
<3
I am praying for you and your family.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I e-mailed the rescue he came from and unfortunately they are out of town until the end of November. I wanted her to e-mail me whatever pictures she had of him so I could have more.

Here's the link to his Petfinder listing that has a few photos of him on it:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14662885

I called in to work since I just can't deal with people today. Now I have to return the bag of puppy food I had bought for him before he got sick. And I have to call my regular vet about the expired fluids he was given and cancel the appt he had for tomorrow fo his next vaccine. 

I am just so sad and want him back.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Michelle, my heart goes out to you and your family. I am sure the little fighter knew you were with him and how hard you and he fought to stay alive. 

Whether we have them for only a few days or years, it is their life time and Kuma had a life time of love while he was under your care.

Val


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh Michelle, I am so sorry... You both tried so hard - no one could have tried harder. This is just so heartbreaking.

Run free and healthy, sweet baby...


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm sorry. You and little Kuma both put up a hard fight ...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am sooo sorry........ the little guy tried so hard and so did you. I think when you go thorugh stuff like this the bond you feel is very tight and it is hard to let it go.























Kuma had the best chance with you. You gave him everything you could.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry for your loss! Take your time. Have a friend call the vet and deal with the food, or donate it later. Just give yourself some time to grieve...I wish there was more we could do to help you.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry Michelle. I don't know enough about Parvo but way back when in the post you mentioned a parking area where you picked him up...someone had him out going potty if I remember right???...Is it possible for you to return there and douse the area in Bleach? I don't know if thats where he got it, no one will know but I'm thinking if that is the area perhaps the bleach might protect other innocent dogs in the future. 

Again, I am so sorry. One things for sure...you gave him the only chance he had. I'm sure he knew you loved him. 

Hugs,


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I guess I'm too late (I just saw this post), and I'm very sorry for your loss. But I still wanted to post this in case you had not heard about it, it seems to have helped many dogs overcome parvo...

http://www.ambertech.com/parvaid.php

It is not cheap but might be worth it. I keep a bottle handy even though I've never had to deal with Parvo (knock on wood) but you never know. I want to be ready for anything.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I am so very sorry


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I was hoping and praying that things would turn around for Kuma.


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

I am so sorry










When God calls little puppies to dwell with Him above, 
We humans always question the wisdom of His love. 
For no heartache can compare with the loss of one small 'child', 
Who does so much to make this world seem wonderful and mild. 

Perhaps God tires - always calling the aged to His fold, 
And so He picks a rosebud before it can grow old. 
God knows how much we need them and so He picks but few; 
To make the land of heaven more beautiful to view. 
Believing this is difficult, yet somehow we must try, 
For the saddest word that mankind knows will always be "good-bye". 

And so when little pups depart; 
We, who are left behind, must realize how much God loves puppies.... 
For angels are hard to find.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Just got back from the pet cemetary. When we got to the clinic to pick him up Bianca recognized his carrier and got excited looking for Kuma. How do you explain that he's not with us any longer to a 2 yr old. We told her that Kuma had to leave us, that he didn't want to but that he had to. She said she loved him and she misses him. Broke my heart all over again. 

I did order parvaid and have the unopened bottle here that I will donate at some point to a shelter or rescue that would use it. The clinic did not want to use it because they did not know anything about it and preferred to stay with the course of treatment that they knew had worked for parvo. I doubt it would have prevented the septicemia he developed. 

Had I to do it over again there are things I would have done differently as in pushing for the parvo test at the first e-vet instead of just taking it as coccidia (which delayed treatment for 1 day) and I would have hospitalized him at the care center from the beginning. Would doing any of that have saved him? I'll never know but will wonder about it for awhile. 

The parking lot we picked him up at is a little over an hour's drive - not sure they would appreciate my pouring bleach on their lawn and killing their grass, it was at an ihop. And he was in the grass, not on the blacktop which would be easier to pour bleach on unnoticed. But I think I'll never know where he got it from. The rescue seemed convinced that he picked it up while with me and if that was the case I wish I knew how he did unless he got it from the one trip to my vet for his required check up and bordetella vaccine. It will remain a mystery, but it scares me for when we eventually do get another puppy. Since I can't pinpoint how Kuma got it I'll be paranoid with another puppy. We are waiting till next spring or summer for that so that we can continue disinfecting as best we can. 

Losing him has just hurt so much. 

The rescue once again avoided my questions in my last e-mail to her requesting photos of him from when she had him. Is that so much to ask for? She can't even answer a single request for some additional pictures.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

One thing I have learned (from Dennis) is to NEVER NEVER NEVER take a puppy to a vet office unless he is in a carrier! NEVER let him use the grass outside a vet's office where other SICK pets have been, you never know what's in that grass. The pups we take to the vet stay in carriers the whole time, they only come out once in the examination room and they go on the table and back to the carrier.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

And that's exactly what I did. He was in his carrier at the my vet clinic the entire time until it was his turn to get on the table for his exam and vax. After that was done he went right back into his carrier. I never let him out in the grass. I know all the things he could have picked up from the grass outside a vet clinic so I never let him come into contact with it. 

The rescue's husband is the one who had him in the grass to potty when we met him at the ihop. He'd already had him out there when he first got there, we didn't get there first.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

My guess is, he probably already had it.







Poor baby, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I am so sorry - poor little boy


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Oh Michelle, I'm so so so sorry. I wish I had the words. I'm sitting here in tears for you and your baby Kuma. It's just not fair.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Such a hard day for you.

You stood by this little fellow and gave him care and support and the best chance to survive. I like how you describe his caretakers and have no doublt they gave him all possible comfort.

Just remember him at his best because that will be how he is when he meets you at the bridge.

Thank you for trying so hard.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this, Michelle. I was hoping for a good report when I checked in this morning and was so sad to hear this. Rest in peace, little Kuma. A lot of people loved you and were rooting for you.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

My heart is with you, Michelle. Kuma is now at peace, but I know you are broken hearted.

You gave him all the best and he knew he was loved by you and Bianca.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Michelle.

So sorry to hear this news about Kuma. He'll be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge. He's probably romping with Poohbear and the others who have preceded him now. 

Hang on to the good memories of him. We'll be keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Michelle... I'm so sorry. You did so much for Kuma and took such good care of him... many might have given up, but you never did. He is resting peacefully now and he knew you loved him!

I'm so sorry...

Tanja


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this. Rest peacefully Kuma, you touched many in your short life.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you for doing everything you possibly could to give Kuma a chance. Thank you also for helping set him free from his suffering. It is so hard to understand why such little innocent souls are dealt such a crappy hand in life. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh, I am so so so sorry to read this


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You both were very brave.
It is tragic to lose them to this nasty disease.
Run free little Kuma.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

rest in peace little peanut kuma bear. many blessings and peace of mind to you spiritsmom.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

michelle
i'm so sorry for your loss; parvo is such a problem; may Kuma RIP
ellen


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

My deepest condolences on your loss.







Kuma


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss









I believe he had it when you got him. You had him 2 weeks and he was sick the entire time, right? (forgive me I only scanned the posts) It had to be brewing in his little system. Shame on the rescue for not being more open to speaking with you. I hope no other dogs are sick. Thank you for all you did for that handsome little man.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Thank you. Looking back I think he was sick from the beginning. On his petfinder listing there was a video of his litter running and playing outside. When we adopted him he was so quiet, he never really ran and played like he did in that video. He'd play with a toy for a few minutes and then go lay down. I had thought he had a heart condition at first but at his vet check she found no reason why he was so quiet so I just figured it was stress from moving to a new home - 3rd home in 2 weeks. First was the owners of his parents for 6 weeks, then the rescue had him for 2 weeks and then I adopted him. I think he had it the whole time and that would account for his general lethargicness. 

None of my dogs are sick and I have no idea about his littermates. 

Of course I've been doing the "what if'ing" all day. If I'd taken him to the care center that saturday night and had him parvo tested and started on their treatment plan immediately maybe he would have had a better chance than even bothering with my regular vet. I know to trust my gut instincts next time - all saturday night I kept saying to myself that it was parvo, but I didn't push for the parvo test when the vet said it was just coccidia. I should have because I had that instinct that it was more than just coccidia. But she had just brushed me off and said to just be glad it was only coccidia. 

I guess I can think about that all day, but it won't do anything but drive me crazy.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

The problem with this is that if the pup was vaccinated, which he was, he would have tested positive for parvo anyway. I think you have to stop beating yourself up. You made heroic efforts to save his life and the little guy fought so hard. You both should be proud! What happened was a tragedy, with everybody trying their best in their own way.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:Of course I've been doing the "what if'ing" all day. If I'd taken him to the care center that saturday night and had him parvo tested and started on their treatment plan immediately maybe he would have had a better chance


I think that's probably true - your vet didn't have a very aggressive protocol and the pup should have been on 24 hour fluids and better meds from day one. But Rebel is absolutely correct! You did the very best you could with the info you had. No one expects you to be an expert on parvo, Your puppy got sick and you took him to the vet. How were you to know they weren't doing all that they should? You made the best decisions for him that you could given what they were telling you. You stood by him and spent a heck of a lot of money trying to save his life. It's a tragedy what happened, it may even have been an avoidable tragedy, but it's not your fault! You did so much more than most people would have and you did the very best you could. Please don't beat yourself up about it. Thank you for sharing your story on the board. Even though there's nothing more you can do for little Kuma, perhaps his information will help someone else.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Now does anyone have a good way to explain death to a 2 yr old? She asks every day where is Kuma? We brought his little urn home and put a picture of him in it so she can see that. But of course she doesn't understand and every time she asks where is he I just start to tear up all over again. We told her that he was very sick and had to go to heaven, but she doesn't know what that means. Yesterday she pointed at his picture and said I want Kuma - it killed me. But I don't want her to just forget him either. He was her first puppy and once she's older and more able to grasp what has happened I will remind her of him. 

I e-mailed the rescue once again asking for the refund of the adoption fee - that's the last time I'm trying. If they don't respond then I'll just give up. I think they should refund it even just to be courteous. If they don't well then I know what kind of rescue they are - and not a very good one. 

My boss had gotten a little snippy with me about taking Monday off when I went back to work today. I guess I left us short staffed that day by calling in and taking a personal day. He didn't understand why I needed the day off even though I had told him that Kuma had just passed. His culture doesn't treat dogs as pets exactly and he has taken that to heart and has no pets of his own. So of course he wouldn't understand but it didn't help me much that he was acting so callous about it. 

Adding one last picture. This was taken last wednesday just after picking him up from my regular vet. Just cuddling him before taking him to the care center.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Michelle,
Other than what you've already told her, I don't know what else you can say to explain death at her young age. I know it breaks your heart, but hopefully in a day or two, she'll go on to something else. Kids are so like dogs at that age because they really just live in the moment. 

I'm sorry the rescue has been so unresponsive. Very sad that they weren't more concerned about Kuma. Too bad your boss was not more understanding. It's a hard enough thing to go through, and then to have him throw the guilt trip out there is just wrong. It's even sadder that he doesn't understand what it's like to have loved and lost them.

That picture is heartbreaking...


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

Michelle,

My hearts breaks for you









You have done everything possible

Little Kuma, be a happy puppy at the bridge









God Bless you Michelle


----------

